# Gạch giả gỗ có tốt không



## sieutocviet4 (14/7/20)

Gạch giả gỗ – gạch vân gỗ đang dần trở thành loại vật liệu trang trí ốp tường, lát nền đang được yêu thích nhất hiện nay. 
Vậy gạch ốp tường vân gỗ, giả gỗ là gì. 
Vì lý do gì khiến cho loại gạch ốp tường giả gỗ này đáng dùng đến như vậy? Nó có ưu điểm so với vật liệu khác. 
Hãy cùng gạch rẽ 98 khám phá sản phẩm gạch giả gỗ ốp tường này nhé !


1/Gạch giả gỗ là gì?


Gạch giả gỗ thực ra là gạch Porcelain, loại gạch ốp lát được ưa chuộng tại thị trường vật liệu xây dựng Việt Nam trong những năm gần đây. Gạch giả gỗ sử dụng công nghệ 5D giúp cho kiểu vân gỗ rất giống thật, giúp không gian trở nên sáng, hiện đại và sang trọng hơn nhiều. Hơn nữa, với ưu điểm là ít chịu ảnh hưởng bởi các yếu tố như: thời tiết, độ ẩm, hóa chất, mài mòn,..thì gạch giả gỗ luôn là một sự lựa chọn thông minh cho khách hàng
1.1/ Đặc điểm của gạch giả gỗ.






Gạch giả gỗ là loại gạch tập trung nhiều công dụng vượt trội. 
Gạch có trọng lượng khá nhẹ, có màu sắc và hoa văn đẹp tự nhiên, bề mặt êm mềm không gây âm thanh khi di chuyển, chống trơn trượt, 
trầy xước và chịu nén cao, không bắt cháy, không giãn nở, dễ vệ sinh. 
Với nguồn tài nguyên rừng đang dần cạn kiệt, gạch giả gỗ là lựa chọn tối ưu thay thế cho gỗ.


2. Ưu và nhược điểm của loại gạch giả gỗ.

2.1/ Ưu điểm của gạch giả gỗ.






- Là loại gạch granite đồng chất hoặc gạch porcelain nên có sự pha trộn giữa màu sắc và cốt gạch nên gạch không bị bay màu dù sử dụng trong thời gian dài, bền.

- Màu sắc và hình dáng giống hệt các loại gỗ tự nhiên.

- Có khả năng chống thấm nước cao, chịu được tác động tốt, chống trơn, khó vỡ.

- Giá tiền rẽ hơn so với gỗ tự nhiên nhiều.
2.2/ Nhược điểm của gạch giả gỗ.

- Dễ mất đi độ bóng sau một quá trình sử dụng.

- Vào mùa hè nhìn vào có cảm giác lạnh lẽo.

3/ Địa điểm mua loại gạch giả gỗ uy tín chất lượng.






Gạch giả gỗ sẽ là nơi đáng tin cậy cho quý khách hàng tìm đến. 

Chúng tôi tự tiên đem đến cho người tiêu dùng những sản phẩm uy tín chất lượng nhất với giá cả cạnh tranh.

GẠCH RẺ 98 - NƠI VUN ĐẮP HẠNH PHÚC
Địa chỉ:  A3, Võ Văn Vân, Vĩnh Lộc B, Bình ChánhChỉ đường: Gachre98.com
Hotline + Zalo + Viber
0937.86.98.98 (Mr: Duy)
0868.02.01.02 (Ms: Linh)
Website: gachre98.com


----------

